# Bugs on pigeons



## fadedracer (Jul 8, 2011)

anyone have a good way to kill those long bugs on a pigeon...the ones that get stuck to your shirt if you hold them? red long thin small critters


----------



## Paragon Loft (Jun 27, 2009)

Try Permetrin You Can Find It At Tractor Supply Or Most Feed Stores,mix 1 Cap Whith Water In A Spray Bottle Should Do The Trick.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

Two things you can use are sheep drench 8mls to one gallon of bath water or dusting them with sevens dust .


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

T. S. C. sells a product called Bronco (pump spray) for horses. Squirt under wings & vent area kills all & keeps um off. Used now for .3 yrs no issues.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

One cup of Borax in a 5 gal bucket, wash each bird and don't rinse. Bugs breath through thier body Borax coats them and they die. Scrape the loft real good and then spray every thing with permethrin.
Dave


You can give them a bath with clean water the next day, bugs will be gone.


----------



## fadedracer (Jul 8, 2011)

thanks. do the bugs ever come back?


----------



## Edison (Mar 9, 2011)

Can you just add permitrin in their bath water in their bath tub?


----------



## para22021992 (Jul 13, 2011)

i'm new here can u tel me how i can ask or post my questions??


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Edison said:


> Can you just add permitrin in their bath water in their bath tub?


Not sure, but I wouldn't they always seem to drink the water. I use 20 mule teem borax 1/4 cup the bath tub holds 4 gal and that seems to work, and its cheep.
Dave


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

Put A hand full of Borax in there bath water, I do this twice a week works great.


----------



## sutton44 (Jun 29, 2011)

Go with the borax there ; pesticides attack the CNS of insects...and anything else with a CNS.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

I decided to quit using Borax. It sounded good, cheap and easy. But I noticed that it stripped the pigeon's natural oils. Since I have quit my birds are looking much more in proper condition. 

So what do I use? I have been getting away with using a pest strip and tobacco stems.


----------



## Pigeonmumbler (Jun 6, 2010)

FOLKS, Just use "FOOD GRADE DIATOMACEOUS EARTH" and all your bug problems will go away for EVER..........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Edison said:


> Can you just add permitrin in their bath water in their bath tub?


 I sure hope you never did this. This chemical is to be used as a dip, where you put the bird into a bucket of water with this material in the proper amounts, and being careful not to submerse the bird over it's head. This dipping method is one of the methods I employ. 

My birds also take regular baths with 20 Mule Team Borax, about 5 tablespoons per 5 gallon bird bath. And when my birds are wormed, any external parasites are killed with the medication they are given by my vet.


----------



## RayPember (Dec 2, 2011)

*What about those small yellow bugs?*

Sorry, I saw your thread and I read it hoping I could get some info, I brought the birds into my house because they are pets, three mature pigeons. They have these micro yellowish orange brown bugs on them, and I use a non-toxic spray, but the bird fly around my room, and I went all about the house which has carpet without knowing that I might have had these stupid bugs on me. I fear they might infest my room and the other animals and eventually the house. What can I do? I need help BAD


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Those are the same bugs this thread is about. Feather lice. They won't hurt you or your other pets. They eat feathers. So they get away from the feather, they die. I seriously doubt they will infest your house. They have no intentions of leaving the bird. They only get on our shirts if we rub them onto it. Or if you're wearing a white shirt. They seem to be attracted to white things. I have found dead ones on the toilet paper roll in my bathroom before. I guess they thought it was feathery and they found out the hard way, LOL.


----------



## Melucci Lofts (Dec 13, 2011)

I have used Ivermectin Sheep Drench added to a birdbath pan, usually a few Ozs per 10 Gallons of water. This will allow the Birds to clean themselves with the help of Medication that will insure success. I would also recommend cleaning your loft throughly and using Roost Paint (Malathion) on the perches and floor in small amounts. You were on the right track with Borax but it must be used in small amounts like a 2Tbs to 10 gallons. Cleanliness is the key but no matter how clean your birds are once in the mix anything is possible. Good Luck!!


----------

